# Einsetzstellen für Schlauchboot auf Rügen



## Ali53 (15. Mai 2016)

Guten Tag, ich habe ein Schlauchboot 3,20 m mit Aluboden und 6 PS AB. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich auf Rügen mein Boot ins Wasser bringen kann. Ich bin nicht auf eine Slipanlage angewiesen. ich kann das Boot auch dank der Räder am Spiegel ins Wasser schieben. Hauptsache ich komme mit dem Auto nahe ans Wasser und kann es wenn ich beim angeln bin dort auch stehen lassen. Interessant für mich wäre der Strelasund und die Bodden


----------



## plattfisch56 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Einsetzstellen für Schlauchboot auf Rügen*

Am besten gleich neben,der Seenotrettung .
 Dann haben sie es nicht soweit-Euch rauszufischen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Einsetzstellen für Schlauchboot auf Rügen*

Was spricht dagegen, bei moderaten Wetterverhältnissen mit 'nem Schlauchi 'ne Runde auf den Bodden zu Blinkern?

@TE

Im Norden hast du auf beiden Seiten der Wittower Fähre die Möglichkeit, deine Luma zu Wassern und 'nen Parkplatz für paar Stunden bekommst du da auch meist.
Am besten mit der Fähre übersetzen und dann direkt links den kleinen Weg rein, dort kannste "Slippen".
Auf der Südseite am Anleger ist auch 'ne Rampe, da hängt aber ab und an 'ne Kette davor. Vorher mal gucken.
Das Revier dort ist überschaubar. Bis zu 'ner BF 3-4 easy zu handeln.


----------



## Jose (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Einsetzstellen für Schlauchboot auf Rügen*



plattfisch56 schrieb:


> Am besten gleich neben,der Seenotrettung .
> Dann haben sie es nicht soweit-Euch rauszufischen.



pfui ! 


aber lachen musste ich schon :m


----------



## plattfisch56 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Einsetzstellen für Schlauchboot auf Rügen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen, bei moderaten Wetterverhältnissen mit 'nem Schlauchi 'ne Runde auf den Bodden zu Blinkern?
> 
> @TE
> 
> ...



An dem kleinen Weg von der Fähre links ist ein Sperrschild.
 Dritte Haus wohnt einer von der Polizei,Auto steht auch Mittags immer da.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Einsetzstellen für Schlauchboot auf Rügen*

Was du nicht sagst-der Polizist ist übrigens ein absolut umgänglicher Typ, gesperrt ist der Weg auch nicht-einige Wohn-und Ferienhäuser auf diesem Weg müssen/dürfen schließlich angefahren werden  und die "Slipstelle" ist gleich auf Höhe der Einfahrt zum Weg und dort findet sich auch meist noch ein Parkplatz auf der Wiese. Wir "slippen" dort seit Jahren wenn wir mit 'nem kleinen Boot bei der Fähre auf Hecht/Barsch rauswollen, lassen meist auch den Trailer paar Tage unter den Bäumen stehen und oft genug das Auto tagsüber.
Die Insulaner und einige Touris machen das nicht anders.
Zur Not kann man auch gegenüber beim Helge mal nett anfragen, ob man dort abstellen darf. Verbunden mit einer kleinen Einkehr meist kein Problem.
Desweiteren hat man beim südlichen Fähranleger, wie bereits erwähnt, auch noch eine Slippe, muß allerdings gucken, ob die Kette davor hängt. Zur Not kann man ein Schlauchboot da aber auch ganz leicht die zwei Meter drum herum tragen.
Und dort ist bekanntlich reichlich Parkplatz.

Aber schon erstaunlich, wie gut sich Leichtmatrosen von südlich des Weißwurstäquators da oben mittlerweile auskennen.

Dann hast du vielleicht auch noch ein-zwei praktische Tipps für den TE anstatt hier bloß rumzuschwallen.#h


----------



## plattfisch56 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Einsetzstellen für Schlauchboot auf Rügen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was du nicht sagst-der Polizist ist übrigens ein absolut umgänglicher Typ, gesperrt ist der Weg auch nicht-einige Wohn-und Ferienhäuser auf diesem Weg müssen/dürfen schließlich angefahren werden und die "Slipstelle" ist gleich auf Höhe der Einfahrt zum Weg und dort findet sich auch meist noch ein Parkplatz auf der Wiese. Wir "slippen" dort seit Jahren wenn wir mit 'nem kleinen Boot bei der Fähre auf Hecht/Barsch rauswollen, lassen meist auch den Trailer paar Tage unter den Bäumen stehen und oft genug das Auto tagsüber.
> Die Insulaner und einige Touris machen das nicht anders.
> Zur Not kann man auch gegenüber beim Helge mal nett anfragen, ob man dort abstellen darf. Verbunden mit einer kleinen Einkehr meist kein Problem.
> Desweiteren hat man beim südlichen Fähranleger, wie bereits erwähnt, auch noch eine Slippe, muß allerdings gucken, ob die Kette davor hängt. Zur Not kann man ein Schlauchboot da aber auch ganz leicht die zwei Meter drum herum tragen.
> ...



Da ja Dresden, immer das Land der Ahnungslosen ,war oder 
 immer noch ist....muss man doch Respekt haben das Du an Hand der PLZ. dies Zuordnen kannst.
 Bin übrigens auf Rügen geboren,nur um das Thema zubenden.   Klug********n kann Ich auch


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Einsetzstellen für Schlauchboot auf Rügen*

Sodele, und ab hier ist gut mit persönlicher Anmache.

Wer weitermacht riskiert Stress mit nem Mod, der keinen Fiertag hatte sondern arbeiten musste.
Überlegts euch gut..


----------



## Ali53 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Einsetzstellen für Schlauchboot auf Rügen*

Vielen Dank für die nützlichen Vorschläge. Die Stellen an der Wittower Fähre werde ich mir ansehen. Wenn noch jemand weitere Vorschläge hat, würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## zotel (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Einsetzstellen für Schlauchboot auf Rügen*

Moin#h

Kannst auch in Gahlerfähre einsetzen,ist mit einem Schlauchboot kein Problem.

Petri  Frank|rolleyes


----------



## Silvio.i (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Einsetzstellen für Schlauchboot auf Rügen*

... wenn du das suchst, musst du aber GRahlerfähre eingeben 
 Ansonsten ca. 300m südlich hinter Dranske (einfach durch den Ort fahren) ist ein Parkplatz. Bis zum Wasser sind es ca. 40m


----------



## Ali53 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Einsetzstellen für Schlauchboot auf Rügen*

Vielen Dank hab`s gefunden.


----------

